# ISO Craisin recipes



## LadyCook61 (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a big bag of Craisins, I will eat some as is but also want to use them in recipes.  I did google for some but thought some folks here might have some good recipes.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2009)

Just use them anywhere you would use raisins. Cinnamon buns, granola, cookies, the choices are limitless.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 16, 2009)

Biscotti, Chicken Salad, Salads (especially Spinach one) and chutneys


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

in addition to the above mentioned - in an apple pie, hot oatmeal, oatmeal cookies, trail mix, on cereal, in plain or vanilla yogurt, ice cream topper instead of choco chips or reeses pieces et all, out of hand, cinnamon cranberry bread or in coleslaw. ohhh the possibilities!!  have fun with them use to give anything a sweet natural kick.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2009)

I use them in alot of things but my favorite is to throw them into Paula Deens easy no mixer banana bread...along with some toasted walnuts...Yummy
kades


----------



## merstar (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a fantastic salad!:
CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES 
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - Beans - MyRecipes.com
Here's a delicious muffin recipe - you can use dried cranberries instead of cherries:
CHERRY LIME AND COCONUT MUFFINS
Sara's Kitchen: Cherry lime and coconut muffins


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2009)

I love mixing them in with couscous and serving with chicken.


----------

